# Elbow Strengthening



## Klc (11 Oct 2006)

I have been having a slight discomfort in my elbow while doing push-ups, and a clicking feeling/sound as I do them.

I have had the problem checked out by a doctor, and had x-rays taken. I was told nothing was physically wrong.


So I am hoping the problem is related to having weakness in the elbow. So my question is basically this -

What kind of exersises could I look at to strengthen the elbow? Something for the forearm?

I appreciate any help, and in the meantime, I will continue to seek medical advice.


----------



## x-grunt (11 Oct 2006)

I have something very similar...I describe it as a "popping" in the elbow that seems to happen at the bottom of a push up. It's uncomfortabe for a few minutes and then disappears. I asked after this as well. One person suggested that as strength around the elbow increased, this may disappear, which is what you suspect as well. I have worked on this but so far it hasn't changed.

I've started doing exercises like wrist curls, handgrip exercises, tricep and bicep work, stretching. Google for more.

What I have discovered is if I'm well warmed up, like after a run, it usually doesn't happen. When I'm doing pushups without a decent warmup, it "pops". No idea why. So if I am doing pushups cold I usually do them a bit shallow to avoid the pop.

I've started to suspect that lots of mousing/keyboarding may aggravate this. Maybe it's a bit of an RSI problem. I noticed some diff after I was off the computer for a week.

Hope this helps.


----------



## medicineman (11 Oct 2006)

Best person to talk to is a physiotherapist or sports med doc - and in person.  They'll check everything out and prescribe the appropriate exercises/therapy if required.

It's considered not so good medicine to do this over the internet, so that's about all I can give you for advice.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## Gregg (1 Dec 2006)

Bicep curls and triceps extensions would help.  Use wait that allows you to only do 10 reps max and less as you do more sets.  If you start doing forarm exercises make sure your wrists can handle it or your end up with tendinitis as well as a popping elbow!


----------



## Gregg (1 Dec 2006)

Oh wow, I didn't see this was asked in October.


----------



## Klc (1 Dec 2006)

No problem, as long as it's bumped I will update my situation.

I decided to try and slowly build up strength by increasing how often I did pushups, rather then how many I did in one sitting. I also bought a powerball to build up my wrists.

Within a month, the discomfort went away, but there is still a faint clicking sound in one elbow. When I had my enrollment medical, I explained the situation, the doc asked if it hurt, and shrugged it off. Apparently some people just click.

Thanks for those who had suggestions.


----------

